# Confused owner of a Rimor Sailer



## georgieve (Jul 9, 2007)

We have a Rimor Sailer on a 54 plate. it is LHD. I think it may need a new leisure battery either that or the control panel is going wrong. What happens is that the control panel screen goes blank especially if you put the water pump on then it comes back on but everything has reset to italian. also the battery seems to be connected oddly in the back to the power supply unit the red wire is on the minus and the black on the plus. It has been like that since we bought it but seemed to work ok until the control panel began to go off? help please. :?
We are real novices to this so hope for some feedback.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

georgieve said:


> We have a Rimor Sailer on a 54 plate. it is LHD. I think it may need a new leisure battery either that or the control panel is going wrong. What happens is that the control panel screen goes blank especially if you put the water pump on then it comes back on but everything has reset to italian. also the battery seems to be connected oddly in the back to the power supply unit the red wire is on the minus and the black on the plus. It has been like that since we bought it but seemed to work ok until the control panel began to go off? help please. :?
> We are real novices to this so hope for some feedback.


Hi,

You are welcome to give a ring during the day time, ask for Ian or Glenn

Regards

Peter


----------

